# Help!



## Scout (Jan 18, 2008)

My 3 year old golden is on a HUGE Downward spiral. It started when I went back to work full time, but it has been over a year now. There is the chewing issue, accidents, but most disturbing is he has been growling at my 7 year old daughter any time she is anywhere near me. He has nipped at her once when she was in bed watching T.V. w/me. Typically though, it is a low belly growl w/ no teeth showing. She is in no way mean to him ever, she actually adores him. (my Best friend owns his parents so she picked him out at 2 days old.) He has lot's of toys and we go for a walk and play daily when I get home, she loves him so much and is in tears after it happens. I can see her starting to show some intimidation now too. I love my boy, but I cannot have him growling at the kids it makes me nervous! What can I do??


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. It sounds like you have some pecking order problems there. I would suggest both you and your daughter take your pup to a good basic obedience trainer. Your daughter needs to establish herself as higher in the pecking order than your pup. This is a problem that can be corrected and is not uncommon at all. If you do a search here you will find many threads dealing with it. Good luck and keep us posted as to how you make out.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep! A trainer would be a big help here to set things to right again. Good that you are nipping this in the bud...

Welcome!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely need to get some professional training to help teach your daughter to be authoritative and your dog to submit to her. This sounds like resource guarding, with you as the resource that he is guarding.

Find a good trainer as soon as possible, a behaviourist is what you really need if you can find one .


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome,
Good advice about the trainer and I would also talk to your vet about this behavior. I think I would have a full panel thyroid bloodwork done up. Has he gained any weight or had any skin issues. Good luck and I hope you find the problem.


----------



## Scout (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank You all for the advice. I hadn't thought about it being anything medical, I will definitely get a hold of my vet and a good trainer ASAP! I know he is a really good boy, I had just chalked it up to him being mad that now EVERYONE was gone all day! Will keep you all updated and as soon as I can figure it out, I will post a pic of my Scouter. (Not very computer smart LOL!) Great to find this though!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I have small kids and I know what you mean about being nervous. Its a very stressful thing what you and your little girl is going through. My daughter was nipped once by Lucky when he was a pup and it just broke her heart.

I agree its a pecking order thing. Perhaps your Golden is insecure about where he stands in the family pecking order and perhaps the change in lifestyle. He didn't exhibit any of this when he was a year or so old?

Don't allow him on high places like the couch, bed. I've heard this can reinforce to the dog that he is in a dominate position within the family. Its not a problem when the dog knows his "place" and is secure there, but until then I'd keep him on the floor. I assumed that he was in bed with you when you were with your girl. 

Now that you are working all day, what does your Golden do? Is he inside, outside or in a crate? Just curious if he is having accidents while you are gone or while you are home.

One thing that can help the relationship between your girl and your Golden, is to have your little girl practice giving him commands (sit, down, stay...) with treats as a reward. Dog loves it (yum yum) and it teaches him to see her as a leader and provider of yummies. I used to fill my kid's pockets with treats....Lucky was quite the snuggler then.

Let us know!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

GREAT ideas, Lucky's mom!!!


----------



## Scout (Jan 18, 2008)

He Typically is inside this time of year, we live in Michigan, so it is pretty cold! He has his room which is about 10'x10' and has his bed and toys etc. He stays in there when we are gone and at night. We live in the country so in the summer time, I will sometimes leave him out in his run. He is mostly having accidents when we are not here, and at night. I usually leave a radio on for him during the day, but not at night. Do you think it would be better to have my Husband work w/ himand my daughter since it iswhen she is near me that he growls? Atleast untill they build a better relationship again?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I think it might be a good idea to start off having your husband be the one who supervises/assists your daughter with some basic obedience... but eventually as their relationship settles Scout should be taught that he has to listen to your daughter when you are around too. Things might just get off to a smoother start if you are out of the equation though. I'm no expert, this is just my opinion, maybe some of our more experienced trainers could offer more insight.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Just curious but how many hours a day is your dog home alone? Also do you give him regular exercise? I know that when a dog is bored they start to chew at themselves and anything they can get their mouth on. That could be part of the problem.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Is he nuetered? I'm not saying that would fix the problem (if he isn't) but Lucky's obsession with me stopped when when he was nuetered. He wasn't aggressive to anyone else, but he had a lot of wierd behaviors that were exclusively focused on me. I don't know...just a thought.

Sometimes its how we unknowing behave or react to things that send wrong messages. It would be nice if you had a trainer working closely with you to see what the whole situation is. It would be good to know why your Golden treats your daughter so differently when she is with you rather then your husband.

I'm sure with persistance you'll figure it out. And like an other poster said, it would be good for him to get a medical check up too.


----------

